# Mattious's Log



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift 3 x 10 - 50 KG (4th set with 60KG)

Seated Row 3 x 10 - 64KG (I think)

Wide grip lat pull down 3 x 10 - 155KG

Close grip pull down 3 x 10 - 155KG

Military Press 3 x 10 - 30KG

Side raises 3 x 10 - 10KG

Upright Row 3 x 10 - 35KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Wednesday

Chest/tri

* Barbell Bench press 2 x 10 50KG 1 x 5 60KG 2 x 55KG

* Close Grip Barbell Bench Press 3 x 12 3 KG

* Rope Pull down 3 x 10 29KG

* Chest Press 2 x 10 (Forgot Weights)

10mins xtrainer


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Friday

Legs/bi's

Squats (smith machine, helps to prevent heals raising) 3 x 10 - 30KG / 1 x 5 50KG

Seated Leg press 3 x 10 / 1 x 10 max weight off leg press

Hip abductor (think thats the name) 3 x 10 65KG

Leg extension 3 x 10

EZ curl - 3 x 10 25KG

Bent over dumbell curl 2 x 10 25KG

Hammer curls - 3 x 10 15KG

Bicept curl machine 2 x 10 80KG / 1 x 10 60KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday

Back/Shoulders

Deadlift 3 x 10 - 50KG 1 x 7 60KG

Bent over row 3 x 10 - 45KG

Military Press 3 x 10 - 30KG

Upright row 3 x 10 - 35KG

Lat Pull down 2 x 10 155Lbs

Forgot about shrugs :S


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Wednesday

Chest/tris

* Barbell bench press 2 x 10 - 50KG / 1 x 8 60KG / 1 x 3 70KG

* Inclined dumbell press 2 x 10 - 40KG

* Rope pull downs 3 x 10 - 29KG

* Close grip bench press 3 x 12 - 30KG

* Cable chest fly (First time doing it) 3 x 10 - 29K each side / 1 x 5 - 35KG each side


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Keep up the good work Mattious!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Friday:

Squat 3 x 10 - 40kg/ 2 x 8 - 70kg

Ez Curl 3 x 10 - 25kg/ 2 x 8 -30kg

Leg Press 3 x 10 - 174kg

Seated Leg Curl 3 x 10 - 150kg

Dumbell Curl 3 x 10 - 15kg

Bicep machine Curl 3 x 10 - 60kg

Thanks Howard, you too. Ive noticed in your picture that your body is comming along nicely now. Well done!

EDIT: grrr, I need to change the layout of my journel, lol.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday - Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

3 x 10 - 50KG

1 x 8 - 60KG

Bentover row

3 x 10 - 50KG

Seated row

3 x 10 - 69KG

Side Raises

3 x 10 - 10KG

Military Press

2 x 10 - 30KG

1 x 12 - 22KG

Lat Pull down

3 x 10 - 155

Upright Row

3 x 10 - 30KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Friday

Legs/Bis

Squat

1 x 12 - 30KG

1 x 10 - 40KG

1 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 6 - 80KG <<<< Max! 

EZ bar curl

3 x 10 - 30KG

Seated bicep curl

2 x 10 - 60KG

1 x 10 - 70KG

Seated leg curl (hamstring)

3 x 15 - 65KG

Alternative Bicep curls ( stand up with a dumbell in each hand and curl with one hand then the next ....)

3 x 10 - 15KG (Each hand)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Two weeks off due to injuring my neck. Back to it next monday


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the neck injury. Glad to hear you'll be well enough to get back into it


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Was a right pain in the bum. I had the pain 2 sundays ago then I left it for a day and went back tuesday and as soon as I did 10 reps of side raises I went dizzy with a pain in my head :S


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

daym, that sounds nasty! Must have drove you nuts not being able to train lol. Glad your ok now though


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yer it has. Diet been poor too :/


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back to it after 2 weeks off from injury

Back/Shoulders

Deadlift - 2 x 10 - 50KG 1 x 6 - 60KG 1 x 8 - 50KG

Bent over row - 3 x 10 - 50KG

Military Press - 1 x 8 30KG 2 x 7 - 25KG

Side Raises - 3 x 10 (10KG each dumbell)

Lat pull down - 1 x 10 - 135 2 x 10 - 115

NO SEATED ROW AS IT WAS BEING USED!!! ;[


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep it going Mattious....hope all ok after 1st time back from injury.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Tris

Barbell Bench Press

2 x 10 - 50KG

1 x 7 - 60KG

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 15 - 30KG

Rope Pull down

3 x 15 - 17KG

Cable Cross over (Stopped before hands cross over)

3 x 10 - 27KG each tower

Cable Cross Over (Hands cross over)

3 x 10 - 17KG each tower

V bar Pull Down (Tris)

3 x 10 - 29KG

Thanks Verne


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs/bi's

Squats (smith machine)

3 x 10 - 70KG

1 x 10 - 40KG

EZ bar curl

3 x 10 - 25KG

2 x 10 - 30KG

Alternating hammer curls

4 x 10 - 17.5KG (each dumbell)

Leg press

3 x 15 - 136KG

Leg curls (for hamstrings)

3 x 15 - 106KG

Squats with squat rack ( practicing form)

2 x 10 - 50KG

1 x 10 - 60KG

I did some tricep work aswell as my mate turned up to the gym late so I stayed with him for abit. This is also the reason for the squats with the squat rack.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

keep an eye on that dizziness


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea yea. ALot better now , thanks. Just need to make sure my neck doesn't bend tomuch when lifting which it shouldn't anyway. Ide decided to drop the weight alot to insure a full a rep


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back and Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 50KG

1 x 10 - 55KG

1 x 8 - 50KG

Bent over row

3 x 10 - 50KG

Lat Pull Down

1 x 10 - 115KG ( Warm up set)

1 x 10 - 135KG

2 x 10 - 155KG

Side Raises

3 x 10 - 10KG (Each dumbell)

Millitary press

2 x 10 - 25KG

1 x 8 - 25KG (Just couldn't get the 2 extra reps :/)

Upright Row

3 x 10 - 35KG


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Lat Pull Down
> 
> 1 x 10 - 115KG ( Warm up set)
> 
> ...


sorry mattious. are you sure its 155kg for lat pulldown,,,,seems really heavy.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

10 mins - X-trainer

10mins - treadmill (power walk)

10mins - Bike

5 mins - x-trainer

I did also bike to and from the gym which is about 5-10min bike ride 

Hulksta it may be Lbs :/ Ooopsy, ile double check when I next go in. I know the machine goes up to 375 so yer its probably lbs :/


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mattious said:


> Cardio
> 
> 10 mins - X-trainer
> 
> ...


If your wanting to work your back then you could try rowing as well, I find it good for me!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

*Chest / Tris*

Cable flys

3 x10 - 29KG (each tower)

Cable Cross overs

3 x 10 - 17.5KG (each tower) (Low weight but good squeeze)

Barbell Press

3 x 10 - 50KG

Inclined dumbell press

1 x 10 - 20KG (each dumbell)

2 x 8 - 22.5KG (each dumbell)

Rope Pull down

3 x 12 - 17.5KG (Tri's feeling weak)

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 12 - 30KG

Over Rope Pull (tri's)

3 x 12 - 27KG (leaning forward)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

*Legs / Bi's*

Barbell Squats

1 x 10 - 30KG (Warm up)

1 x 10 - 55KG

1 x 10 - 60KG (Never lifted this much on a free standing squat, hence the 55KG (building up))

EZ Curl

3 x 10 - 35KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 12 - 70KG

Hammer Curls

3 x 10 - 20KG(each dumbell)

Arm Curl (machine)

3 x 12 - 50KG

Lunges (Only seeing what the exercise was like)

1 x 10 - 20KG dumbell in each hand


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

Bike upto gym 5-10mins

Xtrainer - 10mins

Bike- 10 mins

Rower-10mins

Bike home - 5-10mins


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back/ Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 50KG

1 x 10 - 60KG

1 x 10 - 50KG

Bent Over Rows

3 x 10 - 50KG

Lat Pull Down

1 x 10 -135

2 x 10 - 155

Side Raises

3 x 10 - 10KG (Each Dumbell)

Seated Row

1 x 10 - 57KG

2 x 10 - 67KG

Shoulder Press

1 x 10 - 80KG

1 x 10 - 90KG

1 x 9 - 100KG (Half of the 10th rep, lol)

Upright Row

3 x 10 - 35KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

X-trainer - 10mins

Bike - 10 mins

Rower - 10mins

X-trainer - 10mins

10min walk home!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest , Bis and Tris (Missed leg workout so I put the bis in with the tris)

barbell bench press

1 x 10 - 50KG

2 x 10 - 52.5KG

Cable Flys

3 x 10 - 23KG

Cable cross overs (Good squeeze)

3 x 10 - 17.5KG

Ez bar curl

3 x 10 - 30KG

Hammer Curls

3 x 10 - 17.5KG (each dumbell)

Rope Pull Down

3 x 12 - 17KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back/Shoulders

Seated Row

3 x 10 - 60- KG

Lat Pull down

1 x 10 - 135

1 x 10 - 155

1 x 10 - 135

Military Press

1 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 10 - 22.5KG

Shrugs

3 x 10 - (30KG EachDumbell)

Bench Over Row

3 x 10 - 50KG

NO DEADLIFTS due to wearing new jogging pants which didn't let me deadlift, LOL!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice one Mattious...keep it going bud..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks matey. Abit hard due to xmas. Like im eating abit tomuch chocolate then im like "theres no point working out now" but I manage to drag myself there  When I get back to college ile be back to 5x a week. =]


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Tris

Barbell Bench Press

1 x 20 - 40KG (Warm up set)

1 x 12 - 50KG

2 x 10 - 55KG

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 12 - 30KG

Cable Flys

3 x 10 - 23KG (each tower)

Cable Cross Overs

2 x 10 - 17KG (Each tower / Good Squeeze)

Rope Pull Downs

2 x 12 - 23KG

1 x 15 - 17KG

Started to feel sick due to poor diet at christmas so I left it there


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Bi's

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

1 x 10 - 60KG

no third set due to pain in my hamstrings

EZ Bar curl

3 x 10 - 30KG

Seated Leg Curl

1 x 15 - 63KG

2 x 15 - 70KG

Hammer Curl

3 x 10 - 17.5KG Each Dumbell


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

hi do u superset everything just it doesnt look like u do alot of variation on any groups? i wouldent have me pump by then if u have been traning for two years now i would suggest working a 1 and a small musle, a day 1 chest/carfs. 2 shoulders,traps.3 biceps/triceps 4.quads/hams, 5 back/traps 6.off 7.abs maby ditch the smith machine, go loose and heavy 1 warm 3 heavy chest/benchx4,inclinex4/dumbell flysx4/ shoulders. barbell frountx4/and behindx4, sideraises,x4upriterow,x4rear delts. traps, x5 barbell heavy x5 dumbell sets of 20 min. biceps/ barbellx4,dumbellx4,seated ez barx4,preachercurls,x4 triceps,dumbellx4,seated ezbarx4,skullcrushersx4,v,extensions, x4quads/ squats,x4hacksquats,x4 machine ext,x4seated pressx4,hams, extx5,standing ext,x5 streight leg deadliftsx5. carfs seated,x5 standing x5,back,f pulldowns,x4 rear pulldownsx4,close grip pullinsx3,seated pullin,x4 dumbell rows x4, deadlifts.x5

this is basic i do alot more shapers now but remember to have a good stretch and warm up to before working out when im done i cant do a single press up or hardly walk out the gym afterwards give 100% get a spotter for yur heavys coz geting that extra one counts go so heavey that u can only fin with the help of the spotter if you can do over 12 reps your going way to light.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I speak to Crazycal1 about this stuff. Im doing 3days weights and 2days cardio as I want to lean now 

Monday

Back/Shoulders

Wednesday

Chest / Tris

Friday

Legs / Bi's


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

DeadLift

1`x 10 - 50Kg

2 x 10 - 52.5KG

Bent Over Row

3 x 10 - 52.5KG

Lat Pull Down

1 x10 - 115

2 x 10 - 155

1 x 12 - 135KG

One Arm Row

3 x 10 - 30KG Dumbell

Military Press

2 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 6 - 30KG (couldnt manage the last 2 reps)

Seated Row

3 x 10 - 69KG

Dumbell Side Raises

3 x 10 - 10KG each dumbell


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not being rude mate. But is that all you can deadlift. I bet you can do more mate


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Ive been doing deadlift about 6 weeks now. Ile check out the posture as when going down to the floor I go very low this makes it hard to pull back up.

PS. I can do 70KG but when im doing 3 sets of 10 reps this is hard


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / tris 

Tried doing 3 x 6 rep range now 

Dumbell flat bench press

3 x 6 - 25KG (Each dumbell)

Dumbell declined bench press

3 x 6 - 20KG (Each dumbell)

Dumbell inclined bench press

3 x 6 - 20KG (Each dumbell)

Rope Pull down (Triceps)

3 x 10 - 23KG

Cable flys

2 x 6 - 29KG

1 x 6 - 35KG (Each tower)

Over head rope pulls

3 x 10 - 35KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Biceps

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

3 x 6 - 60KG

EZ Bar Curl

1 x 10 - 30Kg

1 x 10 - 35Kg

2 x 10 - 40KG (Did the extra set on 40KG as I was well happy I could do 40Kg, lmao)

Seated Leg Curl

1 x 15 - 56KG

1 x 12 - 70KG

1 x 10 - (forgot weight, damn!)

Hammer Curls

1 x 10 - 35KG

1 x 10 - 40KG

1 x 6 - 45KG

Leg Press (One leg at a time)

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 6 FORGOT ALL WEIGHTS !!!

Super 21's

2 x 21 - 29.5KG


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Good stuff Mattious


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Was very surprised curling 40KG to be honest


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 50KG

3 x 8 - 55KG

Upright Row

1 x 8 - 30KG

3 x 8 - 35KG

Lat Pull Down

1 x 10 - 155

3 x 8 - 175

Side raises

4 x 8 - 12.5KG (each dumbell)

Military Press

1 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 8 - 25KG

2 x 7 - 27.5KG


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey mattious. Add bentover row to the back excercise, this will work the upper back and lats.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea yea mate, just missed it today :S Not used to doing 4sets of deadlift


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

10mins xtrainer

10mins bike

10mins xtrainer

15min walk home with a heavy gym bag


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Triceps

barbell bench press

1 x 10 - 50KG

4 x 8 - 60KG

Cable Flys

4 x 8 - 29KG each tower

Rope Pulldown

3 x 12 - 23KG

Incline dumbell bench press

4 x 8 - 40KG

Close Grip Bench press

3 x 12 - 30KG

:clap2:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

5/10min bike ride to the gym

* 10 mins - xtrainer

*10mins - rower

*10mins - bike

* 10mins-rower then walked most of the way home


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Biceps

15minutes walk to gym

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

2 x 8 - 60KG

1 x 8 - 63KG

EZ bar curl

4 x 8 - 35KG

Seated Leg Pres (1 leg at a time)

4 x 8 - 88KG (Each leg)

Hammer Curls

4 x 8 - 20KG (Each dumbell)

Seated Leg Curl

4 x 8 - 77KG

Seated Arm Curl

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 8 - 90KG

15 minute walk home!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

4 x 8 - 70KG

Bent over Row

4 x 8 - 52.5KG

Lat Pull Down

4 x 8 - 175

Military Press

1 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 8 - 25KG

2 x 8 - 27.5KG

Side raises

4 x 8 - 12.5KG each dumbell

Seated Row

4 x 8 - 60~ KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

* 10min bike ride to gym

* 10 minutes x trainer

* 15minutes bike

* 10mins fat burn on x trainer

* Bike ride home


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest/triceps

Incline Bench

4 x 8 - 40KG

Flat barbell Bench press

4 x 8 - 60KG

Cable Flys

2 x 8 - 29KG each tower

2 x 7 - 29KG each tower

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 12 - 30KG

Rope Pull Down

3 x 10 - 29KG


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mattys just starting out with his deads and squats, he`s doing fine but yeah of course he`s gonna be able too lift a helova lot more in time..

he`s focusing on adding weight slowly and not losing his form whilst doing so...

at the mo he can push harder with other exercises whilst leg poundage builds up..

sorry thunderman but IMEHO your suggested routine is awful.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> ilds up..
> 
> sorry thunderman but IMEHO your suggested routine is awful.


The routine I mentioned to thunderman or what he told me to do?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good on the lifts!

I think your 3 day spilt looks ok with what your doing, I like the 4 day spilt myself of:

back

legs

biceps & shoulders

chest triceps


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yer, looks good dj. Ide like to do 4x a week but I do 2x a week cardio and 3x weights making it 5x  As im wanting to cut I think I need to keep up on the cardio


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol what thunderman suggested..

youre routines ok but i`m not responsible for the flyes and side raises peeps! :becky:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Quick question Cal. Im doing 4 x 8 right arn't I and when it comes to triceps is it ok to do 3 x 10 as I only start to feel it in the triceps at the last few reps when it really kills?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

errr why do you want to drop a set when you only feel it in last few reps?

yes drop a set if you ve run out of energy due to the weight increases in the previous exercises.

something tells me youre not underlifting so the usual culprit for not feeling a pump till last reps is form.

i suspect you need to slow the movement down..

just guessing tho...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Will do for triceps Cal 

Cardio!

*15minute walk to the gym

*10Minutes on x-trainer (I had it set to cardio and it was solid, heart rate went to 170, lol)(I try to keep it at 145 as this is aparently best for fat burning)

*10minutes on rower

*10minutes on x-trainer again

*15minutes on the bike

*15 minute walk home


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs/Biceps

15min walk to gym

Squats

2 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 62.5KG

EZ bar curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

1 x 8 - 40KG (Some guy robbed the 35KG I was using as I put it back on the rack, lol)

One Leg Seated Leg Press

4 x 8 - 88KG (Each leg)

Arnold dumbell curl (basically a bent over dumbell curl)

1 x 8 - 22.5KG

1 x 8 - 25KG

2 x 8 - 27.5KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 77KG (Started to get a small cramp in my hamstring so I stopped at 3sets)

Seated Arm curl machine

4 x 8 - 80KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

4 x 8 - 90KG 

T bar Pull Up

4 x 8 - 50KG not including the bar

Upright Row

4 x 8 - 30KG

Lat Pull Down

4 x 8 - 177lbs

Seated Row

4 x 8 - 59KG

Shoulder Press

3 x 8 - 100KG

1 x 5 - 130KG


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

shoulder press looks good mate. well done


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

130kg Shoulder press? LOL

Surely not a barbell military press? ie -










I read in your previous post that some guy nicked the bar you were using, so you got another...

Same happened to me the other week, I was using some DB's and left them with my towel and car keys by the bench I was using and just went to refill my water bottle at the water fountain - so literally 2 seconds I came back and the DB's gone.....You'd think it'd be obvious they are being used with all my gear there! - What can you do eh? LOL


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

im guessing its on a press machine....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

They always take stuff from the gym. Especially DB. As soon as you put them down and go have a drink when you get back i can garantee they will be gone....I remember taking a dump in the loo and when i went back it was fooking gone....Unbelievable


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

hulksta said:


> I remember taking a dump in the loo and when i went back it was fooking gone....Unbelievable


Brings a whole to meaning to the phrase "Turd burglar" I guess...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao! Well I use the squat rack for military press as my last few reps are almost impossible so it helps to get / put the bar on/off the rack  I also left out side raises aswell but put extra effort into the shoulder press machine


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

130kg is still a hell of alot. On smith machine i do 60kg, on free weights barbell i do 50kg 4x10


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> 130kg is still a hell of alot. On smith machine i do 60kg, on free weights barbell i do 50kg 4x10


 I only manage to do 27.5KG 3 x 10 or 30KG for 4 x 8 on the squat rack with a barbell :/

Cardio

10 Minute Walk to Gym

15 Minutes on x-trainer

15 Minutes on Bike

10 Minutes on x-trainer

10 Minute Walk home


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Back / Shoulders
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


its says 100-130kg shoulder press mattious


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> its says 100-130kg shoulder press mattious


Yer? It was? Should I have put Seated Shoulder press (machine)?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats still bloody heavy man. My gym seated machines only goes up to 60kg


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> thats still bloody heavy man. My gym seated machines only goes up to 60kg


 I would say its in lbs but at my old gym I could do 90kg anyway and ive been at the new gym 4months now


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Triceps

Flat Barbell Bench Press

4 x 8 - 60KG

Cable Flys

3 x 8 - 29KG

1 x 6 - 35KG

Inclined Bench Press

3 x 8 - 40KG

Close Grip Bench Press

2 x 12 - 30KG

1 x 12 - 32.5KG

Rope Pull Down

3 x 10 - 29KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

10 min bike ride to gym

10min x-trainer

15min bike

10min x-trainer

10min bike home

When I got in the gym I went on the x-trainer and because I had thrashed it up there on my bike my heart rate was 170 

Isn't your heart rate meant to be at 140ish for fat burning?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Arms

Squats

1 x 8 - 50KG

1 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 65KG

One Leg Seated Leg Press

4 x 8 - 88KG (Each leg)

EZ bar curl

4 x 8 - 35KG

Arnold Curls

4 x 8 - 27.5KG

Rope Pull Down

3 x 10 - 23KG

Seated Leg Curl

4 x 8 - 77KG

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 15 - 27.5KG

Seated Arm Curl

1 x 8 - 70KG

3 x 8 - 90KG

Was one mad workout as my mate came in late and he hasn't been for a week so I stayed with him for abit


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 50KG

2 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 6 - 100KG

T-Bar Pull Up

3 x 8 - 60KG (Not including bar)

Barbell Shrugs

3 x 8 - 60KG

Lat Pull down

3 x 8 - 175

Seated Shoulder Press

1 x 8 - 100KG

2 x 8 - 130KG

Side Raises

3 x 8 - 12.5KG (each dumbell)


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Mattious said:


> Chest/triceps
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> ...


hi i think ya 130kg is wrong on shoulders m8 if u can only bench 60kg it would be imposible to push that out with ya shoulders u dont lift a great deal of weight on any exersice so u must have ya weight mixed up im only hitting 145kg on bench now and im full to the eyeballs with gear and hgh and a spot on diet, and max out with 110kg on barbell shoulder press??? and thats for reps of no less then 8-12.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Triceps

Barbell Bench Press

1 x 12 - 50KG

3 x 8 - 60KG

Chest Flys

3 x 8 - 29KG each tower

Rope Pull Down

3 x 12 - 23KG

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 12 - 30KG

Couldn't do incline bench press as the only bench I could get on was a flat barbell bench :S

Thunder man, im on about a seated machine shoulder press.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Biceps

Squats

1 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 70KG

EZ Bar curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 10 - 77KG

Seated Leg Press (one leg at a time)

2 x 8 - 88KG

1 x 8 - 97KG

Arnold Curls

3 x 8 - 27.5KG

Seated Arm curl

1 x 8 - 80KG

2 x 8 - 90KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 12 - 50KG

2 x 8 - 100KG

1 x 4 - 110KG (Was pushing it to see how high I could go, very noobish I know :S)

T Bar Pull Up

3 x 8 - 60KG (Not inc. bar)

Barbell Shrugs

1 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 65KG

Upright row

3 x 8 - 30KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 175

Military Press

2 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 6 - 32.5KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Flat barbell bench Press

3 x 8 - 60Kg

1 x 10 - 50KG

Cable Flys

3 x 8 - 29KG Each tower

1 x 6 - 35KG each tower

EZ Bar curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Seated Arm curl machine

3 x 8 - 80KG

Incline dumbell bench press

3 x 8 - 40KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs/Triceps

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

2 x 8 - 60KG

1 x 8 - 62.5KG

Rope Pull Downs

1 x 10 - 23KG

2 x 12 - 23KG

One leg seat press

1 x 8 - 77KG

2 x 8 - 87KG

Seated Leg Curls

1 x 8 - 77KG

2 x 8 - 87KG

Bent over rope Pull

3 x 8 - 41KG

*KILLER TRICEP WORKOUT*


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 8 - 90KG

2 x 8 - 100KG

T bar pull up

3 x 8 - 55KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 177

Military Press

3 x 8 - 30KG

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 59KG

No upright row as shoulders kept clicking at hurting aswell as sugar level being messed up making me feel sick (hence the short workout)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Cardio

15minute walk to the gym

Deadlift

1 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 90KG

T Bar Pull Up

3 x 8 - 45KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 155

One arm dumbell row

3 x 8 - 30KG dumbell

Seated Row

1 x 8 - 59KG

1 x 6 - 65KG

10Minutes on Cross Trainer - 5 minutes Bike - 15minute walk home (Was shattered, dont think I can do cardio on weight days to be honest)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

5 min x-trainer (warm up)

Barbell Bench Press

1 x 10 - 50KG

2 x 8 - 60KG

1 x 6 - 62.5KG

EZ Bar Curl

1 x 8 - 35KG

3 x 8 - 30KG

Cable Flys

2 x 8 - 29KG (each tower)

1 x 6 - 35KG (each tower)

Pec Deck

3 x 8 - 44KG (Dont usually use this but gym was packed and couldn't do incline bench :/)

Bicep - using 2 towers (don't know name of this exercises)

3 x 8 - 35KG (each tower)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

keep it up mate. doing well matt :clap2:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Going to scrap the 4x split and go back to what I was doing 5x a week. Tuesday/Thurs - cardio


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

cardio :tongue1:

12 Minutes X-trainer

10 Minutes - rower

10 minutes - X-trainer


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Friday

Legs - Triceps


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

2 x 8 - 60KG

1 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 8 - 72.5KG

Bent Over Barbell Row

3 x 8 - 50KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 175

Millitary Press

3 x 8 - 30KG

Upright Row

3 x 8 - 30KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

15 mins x-trainer

10mins Rower

15mins x-trainer


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

New Avatar....you into veedubs mattious?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yer, love me v-dubs and jap cars bud


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Barbell Bench Press

1 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 65KG

EZ Bar Curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Seated Arm Curl

3 x 8 - 80KG

Incline DB Press

3 x 8 - 22.5KG (each dumbell)

Cable Flys

2 x 8 - 29KG

1 x 5 - 35KG Each Tower!!!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps

10min bike ride

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 8 - 62.5KG

Bent Over Rope Pull

3 x 12 - 41KG

1 x 10 - 35KG

Leg Press

3 x 8 - 178KG (both legs)

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 12 - 35KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 88KG

15/20min walk home


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 6 - 85KG

Bent Over row

3 x 8 - 52.5KG

Military Press

3 x 8 - 30KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 155

Shrugs

3 x 8 - 60KG

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 59KG

Dumbell Side raises

3 x 8 - 25KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

35minutes cardio


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Flat barbell press

2 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 65KG

EZ Bar curl

3 x 8 - 30KG

Peck Deck (benches were full and towers)

3 x 8 - 64KG

Seated Arm Curl

2 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 8 - 90KG

Cable flys

4 x 8 - 29KG

Would it be recommended for me to do 2 x 8 then 2 sets of 6 to try and increase the weight of what I lift?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

15minute walk

30minutes x-trainer

10minutes bike

15minutes walk home


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

2 x 8 - 80KG

2 x 6 - 90KG

Bent Over Row

3 x 8 - 52.5KG

Military Press

3 x 8 - 35KG

Lat Pull Down (Super wide grip but really felt it in lats)

3 x 8 - 155

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 65KG

Also did some tricep work but only 2 exercises as I missed my tricep day


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking good mate, keep up the improvements. Sorry to hear about your neck! - Keep reading the first posts instead of the last ones! I assume your neck is better by now lol!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Haha, thanks bud. Yeah, my neck is all good now  Just trying to work on grip as this is a big issue when dead lifting

~Thanks for comment


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardio

10 mins - x trainer

10 mins - rower

10 mins - xtrainer

10mins - bike


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest . Biceps

Flat barbell Bench

3 x 8 - 65KG

EZ Bar curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Incline DB Press

3 x 8 - 22.5KG (each dumbell)

Cable Flys

3 x 8 - 29KG (Each tower)

Seated Arm Curl

2 x 8 - 80KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Arms

Squats

3 x 8 - 70KG

Seated Leg curl

3 x 8 - 77KG

bent over rope Pull

3 x 8 - 54KG

Ez bar curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Seated arm curl

2 x 8 - 80KG

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 8 - 40KGI did triceps and biceps as legs were killing from playing rugby with mates for 2hours yesterday


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

I had the same probs with grip when I was deadlifting heavier weights, I read that hanging from the chin-up bar is great for improving grip(three times to exhaustion), I read it in an article explaining how to build towards one armed pull-ups...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

3 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 4 - 100KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 177lbs

Military Press

3 x 8 - 35KG

One Arm DB Row

3 x 8 - 30KG

Wide Grip Seated Row

3 x 8 - 59Kg

Upright Row

2 x 8 - 35KG (Shoulders allways click and crunch when doing upright row :/)

I trained at 8pm - 8:45pm which was awsome as the gym was empty but I had been up since 7am, I am not sure if this it ok to train at this time.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

BB Press

3 x 8 - 65KG

EZ Bar Curls

3 x 8 - 25KG

Incline DB Press

3 x 8 - 50KG

Cable flys

3 x 8 - 29KG (Each tower)

1 x 8 - 35KG (Each tower)

Seated Bicep Curl

3 x 8 - 90KG

Seated DB curl

3 x 6 - 15KG (each dumbell)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs/Triceps

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

3 x 8 - 70KG

Bent Over Rope Pulls

3 x 8 - 51KG

Seated Leg Curl (One Leg)

3 x 8 - 97-KG

Seated Leg Press

3 x 8 - 97KG

Close Grip Bench Press

3 x 8 - 40KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60KG (warm up)

2 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 6 - 90KG

Military Press

3 x 8 - 37.5KG

One arm Row

2 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 8 - 32.5KG

Wide Grip Seated Row

3 x 8 - 59KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 155

DB side raises

3 x 8 - 12.5KG (each DB)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Incline DB Press

2 x 8 - 50KG

2 x 8 - 55KG <<< Never used 27.5KG DB's before so im happy 

EZ Bar Curl

3 x 8 - 30KG <<< Dropped it down from 35KG but did it alittle slower

BB Press

3 x 8 - 65KG

Seated DB Curl

3 x 8 - 17.5KG

Cable flys

2 x 8 - 29KG (each tower)

2 x 6 - 35KG (each tower)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps

Squats

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 8 - 75KG

One are tricep extention (Using towers)

3 x 8 - 29KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 97KG

Bent over rope pull

2 x 8 - 54KG

1 x 10 - 47KG

Seated Leg Press (One leg at a time)

3 x 8 - 97KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Was going to keep take the week of training and spend it with my girl but she had work so I decided to nip to the gym 

Chest/ Biceps

BB Press (Had no spotter so I dropped the weight alittle but kept it well controlled)

1 x 8 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 62.5KG

EZ Bar Curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Incline DB Press

2 x 8 - 50KG

1 x 7 - 50KG

Seated Arm Curl (Machine)

2 x 8 - 90KG

1 x 6 - 100KG

Cable flys

2 x 8 - 35KG (Each Tower)

1 x 10 - 29KG (Each Tower)


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Well done Mattious ...keep it going


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60KG

3 x 8 - 80KG

Military Press

3 x 8 - 35KG

One Arm Db Row

3 x 8 - 35KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 177

DB Size raises

3 x 6 - 15KG (12.5kg DB too easy now but the 15KG is abit more hence I did 2 extra sets at the end of my workout on military press)

Military Press

2 x 6 - 37.5KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

chest / biceps

Flat Bb Bench

3 x 8 - 65KG

Seated Bicep Curl (Machine)

3 x 8 - 90KG

Cable Flys

3 x 8 - 35KG (each tower)

Incline DB Press

2 x 8 - 25KG dumbells

1 x 8 - 22.5kg dumbells

EZ Bar curl

3 x 8 - 30KG

I was shattered by incline dumbell press thats the reason for dropping the dumbells to the next weight down


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Just looking at your log mate, I have been doing a bit of research on the upright row and it seems they can cause some pretty serious long term problems if done incorrectly(or even correctly for some people) I have decided to drop em in favour of something else(maybe shrugs with something else...

Barbell Upright Row | Exercises | Bodybuilding

It seems the best way is a wide grip without bringing the bar above your chest but for the benefits it offers as an exercise I am not sure it is worth the long term risks, just my opinion.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Jayo X said:


> Just looking at your log mate, I have been doing a bit of research on the upright row and it seems they can cause some pretty serious long term problems if done incorrectly(or even correctly for some people) I have decided to drop em in favour of something else(maybe shrugs with something else...
> 
> Barbell Upright Row | Exercises | Bodybuilding
> 
> It seems the best way is a wide grip without bringing the bar above your chest but for the benefits it offers as an exercise I am not sure it is worth the long term risks, just my opinion.


Yeah, my shoulders do click badley when doing this so I may do DB shrugs or BB shrugs


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60kg - warm up

2 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 6 - 90KG

Lat Pull Down

2 x 8 - 175

1 x 8 - 195

1 x 6 - 205

Military Press

2 x 8 - 37.5KG

1 x 6 - 40KG

Shrugs

3 x 8 - 35KG

Bent Over One arm DB row

3 x 8 - 35KG (each arm)

Testing a new Exercise out!!!!!

Seated Dumbell Press (Shoulders)

1 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 8 - 35KG

1 x 8 - 40KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Incline DB Press

1 x 10 - 40KG

2 x 8 - 50KG

1 x 6 - 55KG

EZ Bar Curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Flat BB Press

2 x 8 - 65KG

1 x 6 - 70KG

Seated Arm Curl

3 x 8 - 90KG

Cable Flys

3 x 8 - 70KG

Db Bicep Curls

3 x 8 - 15KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60 kg - WARM UP

1 x 8 - 90KG

2 x 7 - 110KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 210

Seated dumbell should press (squat rack was taken, was tempted to use an EZ bar for military press but used DB's instead)

1 x 8 - 40kg

1 x 6 - 45kg

Military Press (On my third set using DB's the lads left the rack)

2 x 8 - 40KG

Bit of a dodgy workout where shoulders are concerned but back was gooood 

Bent over one arm row

2 x 8 - 35KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Bb Press

1 x 10 - 60 KG - WARM UP

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 6 - 72.5KG

Ez Bar curl

3 x 8 - 30KG

Incline DB Press

2 x 8 - 27.5KG dumbells

1 x 4 - 27.5Kg dumbells

Standing DB curl using the rear of an inclined bench

3 x 8 - 17.KG dumbells

Cable flys

1 x 8 - 35Kg each tower

1 x 6 - 41KG each tower

1 x 4 -41Kg each tower


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

41kg each tower ?? Fooking hell


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> 41kg each tower ?? Fooking hell


Yea man!  Only did 4 reps on oneset and 6 reps on another bud. Ive noticed recently my lifts are increasing rapidly. Maybe its because ive started having a propper diet such as the 6 / 7 meals a day with alot of protein :clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

82kg flies????


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yup, cable flys


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I still can't work out how you did 82kg cable flies???


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

It was hard and it kinda took alot out of my shoulders aswell. Next week I will only be doing 35KG each tower. This is kind of easy but 41kg is alittle heavy so I may just need to do the cable flys alittle slower


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a quick post on how the diet is looking at the moment :tongue1:

Heres my diet:

7:30am - 1 bowl of porrige /2scoops of whey (protein powder)

10:30am - piece of fruit / mattesons chicken bites

12:30pm - 2 tuna sandwhiches and an apple

3:30pm - 2 scoops of whey and 1 banana

6:00pm - Either chicken/beef/fish with either cous cous, noodles, rice

9pm: - 2 scrambled eggs on 1 piece of toast

10:30pm (if im still awake) - 2 scoops of whey and 1 hand full of almonds


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

35 is still alot too, if I do cable flies I normally do 15kg each tower. So how do you manage 41 ??


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps

Squats

1 x 10 - 50kg

2 x 8 - 70kg

bent over rope pulls

3 x 8 - 47KG

DB Lunges

3 x 8 - 17.5kg dumbells

Close Grip bench press

3 x 8 - 40kg

Skull Crushes (testing)

2 x 8 - 20kg EZ bar

I didnt do the seated leg curl because ide hurt a hamstring alittle and had pain 

@London, I have no idea mate, just do it. Really give it 100%! I do tend to bend over alot


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha if I gave it 200% I couldn't budge it


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

haha, how long you been training matey? To be honest 81kg was not perfect form but using the next weight down is


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

3-4 years. I have never seen anyone cable fly 82kg


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Bent over cable fly?


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

ur at the wrong gyms hulkie its piss easy weight


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

What's the big fascination with how much weight people move? lol...it's all relative - london, you weigh less than 12 stone - you can't compare yourself to someone who weighs 16 stone like Matt or someone who has weighed DOUBLE your weight like thunderman!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not fancinated pal, I was just puzzled of how much weight it was. After all this he finally says bentover flies which is easier than standing. Yea so 82kg bentover sounds pretty easy. So I was right in the end thinking it was standing cable flies. I'm always right.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyway I don't see what weight has to do with it. Yes i proudly weigh less than 12 but my lifts are much better than he's. So weight has nothing to do with it as you said


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Anyway I don't see what weight has to do with it. Yes i proudly weigh less than 12 but my lifts are much better than he's. So weight has nothing to do with it as you said


Don't get too big headed, lol!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha matty


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

diet looks good..nice n simple...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

How long you been at the diet now matt lad?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats kinda what i suggested t`other day after we discussed his tea lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

ok, cool, let's see how he goes...stick it to now matt!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Phill said:


> ok, cool, let's see how he goes...stick it to now matt!


Will do matey!

No.1 Lean up!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

BB Press

1 x 10 @ 60Kg

2 x 8 - 65kg

1 x 6 - 70KG

Ez Bar curl

3 x 8 - 35KG

Incline DB Press

3 x 8 - 27.5Kg dumbells!

Dumbell curl using the back of a inclined Bench

3 x 8 - 17.5KG DB

Bent Over Cable Flies

3 x 8 - 35KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps

Bent Over Rope Pulls

2 x 8 - 47KG

1 x 6 - 52KG

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

3 x 8 - 70KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 84KG

Close Grip Bench Press

1 x 8 - 40KG

2 x 8 - 45KG

Legs are fooked! I didn't do squats first as someone was using squat rack!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 110kg

1 x 4 - 120kg

Military Press

3 x 8 - 40KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 195

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 59KG (was abit too easy but dont usually do it)

One one cable upright row (Shoulders)

2 x 8 - 21KG

1 x 6 - 29KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

BB Press

1 x 10 - 60KG

3 x 8 - 70KG

EZ Bar Curl

3 x 8 - 30KG

Incline DB Press

1 x 8 - 27.5KG

2 x 8 - 30KG

Db Curl using the back of an inclined Bench

3 x 8 - 17.5KG

Cable Flys

1 x 8 - 70KG

2 x 6 - 82KG


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Been looking at your log and was wondering have you been trying to increase the weight on the BB Bench Press?

Do you have a spotter or access to a power rack as this will be a good start to add more weight to your bench!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes I have been adding weight, I do have a spotter yes


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps!

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

3 x 8 - 80KG

Bent Over Rope Pulls

3 x 8 - 52KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 97KG

Seated Leg Press

3 x 8 - 175KG

Close grip bench Press

3 x 8 - 40KG (Slow reps as I feel it more in the tricep rather than the chest  )


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders!

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60KG

3 x 8 - 110kg

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 195

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 64KG

Military Press (I would of done it in my second or third exercise but some guy was squatting)

2 x 8 - 45kG

1 x 7 - 42.5KG

One arm dumbell side raise

3 x 8 - 12.5KG DB

PS. It aches to shake my shaker


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Bb Press

1 x 10 - 60KG

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 6 - 75KG

EZ Bar curl

1 x 8 - 30KG

BB Curl

2 x 8 - 32.5KG

Incline DB Press (Dropped the weight down after first set for awsome form!, I dont normal use 30KG DB's but last week 27.5's felt alittle to lite)

1 x 8 - 60KG

1 x 8 - 57.5KG

1 x 7 - 57.5KG

Standing Db Curl (Using rear of an inclined bench)

2 x 8 - 17.5KG

1 x 7 - 17.5KG

Cable Flys

3 x 8 - 70KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps

Squats

1 x 10 - 50KG

1 x 8 - 70KG

2 x 7 - 80KG

Bent over Rope Pulls

3 x 8 - 53KG

Seated Leg Press

3 x 8 - 178KG

Close Grip Bench Press

2 x 8 - 40KG

1 x 8 - 45KG (Really slow movement but felt it work the tri's ALOT!)

Seat Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 107KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I gave drop sets ago

(This is from a day ago)

Deadlift

1 x 7 - 120KG

1 x 11 - 90KG

1 x 6 - 120KG

1 x 10 - 120KG

Lat Pull Down

1 x 7 - 215lb

1 x 11 - 195lbs

1 x 6 - 215lbs

1 x 11 - 195lbs

Seated Row

1 x 6 - 64KG

1 x 10 - 59KG

1 x 6 - 64KG

1 x 8 - 59KG

Ez Bar Curl

1 x 8 - 30KG

1 x 12 - 25KG

1 x 7 - 30KG

1 x 9 - 25KG

(Biceps were killing and so was back!) Awsome workout but im not 100%sure im doing it right, this was my first time doing drop sets.


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

slightly wrong bro, but nothing major,

this is how i would have done it:

Deadlift

1 x 7 - 130KG

1 x 6 - 120KG

1 x 6 - 110KG

1 x 6 - 100KG

Lat Pull Down

1 x 7 - 225lb

1 x 6 - 215lbs

1 x 6 - 205lbs

1 x 6 - 195lbs

Seated Row

1 x 6 - 69KG

1 x 6 - 64KG

1 x 6 - 59KG

1 x 6 - 54KG

Ez Bar Curl

1 x 8 - 32KG

1 x 6 - 28KG

1 x 6 - 24KG

1 x 6 - 20KG

so all 4 sets drop each time, so you get 6 quality reps each set! try this way next time and see what happens!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Testing Drop sets*

Legs / Shoulders

Seated Leg Curl

2 x 8 - 87KG

1 x 8 - 85KG

Squats

1 x 8 - 80KG

1 x 7 - 77.5KG

1 x 7 - 75KG

Seated Leg Press (One leg at a time)

1 x 8 - 97KG

1 x 8 - 91KG

1 x 7 - 88KG

(I put it down a weight each set on the machine)

Militrary Press

2 x 8 - 40KG

1 x 6 - 37.5KG

One Arm Dumbell side Raise

2 x 8 - 12.5KG

1 x 6 - 10KG (Failure)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Triceps

Bb Flat Press

1 x 10 - 50KG (Warm up)

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 7 - 70KG

DB Incline Press

1 x 8 - 55KG

1 x 7 - 55KG

1 x 6 - 55KG

Cable flys

1 x 7 - 70KG

1 x 4 - 70KG (Was shattered by now as ive done chest then triceps not like I used to do chest/tricep/chest/tricep workouts)

Bent over Rope pull

1 x 10 - 47KG (Warm up)

2 x 8 - 53KG

1 x 6 - 57KG

Felt really sick after the workout (May be diabetic related though)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60KG (Warm up)

2 x 8 - 110KG

1 x 5 - 120KG

(Didnt have gloves and bar was pinching skin)

Lat Pull down

3 x 8 - 195lbs

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 63KG

Military Press

3 x 8 - 40KG (Last set was a killer,only just made 8th rep)

One arm DB side raise

1 x 8 - 12.5KG DB

1 x 6 - 12.5KG DB

1 x 8 - 10KG DB

Tested a new exercise (EZ bar front raise)

3 x 8 - 15KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps!

Squats

1 x 10 - 50kg (warm up)

3 x 8 - 80KG

Close grip bench press

3 x 8 - 45KG

Seated Leg Press (One leg at a time)

3 x 8 - 106KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 91KG

Bench over rope pull

3 x 8 - 53KG

One Arm Cable Pull down

3 x 8 - 29KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Ez bar curl (Benches were taken)

1 x 8 - 30KG

2 x 8- 35KG

Flat Barbell Press

1 x 10 - 60KG (Warm up)

2 x 8 - 75KG

1 x 8 - 70KG (Drop set)

Incline DB Press

2 x 8 - 55KG

1 x 7 - 50KG (Drop set)

Bent Over Cable Flies

2 x 8 - 70KG

1 x 9 - 58KG

Dumbell Curl Using the back of an inclined bench

3 x 8 - 17.5KG DB


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday - Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60KG (Warm up)

2 x 8 - 112kg

1 x 8 - 110kg (drop set)

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 71KG

Lat Pull down

3 x 8 - 195

Ez bar Military Press

3 x 8 - 40KG

Cable Pull Overs (SHoulders)

2 x 8 - 23KG

Seated Shoulder Press

3 x 5 - 130KG (Just to finish off)

The dumbells go from 12.5kg to 15kg so its hard to get 8 reps with these weights as 12.5kg is a tad to easy and 15kg is to heavy for side raised.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Triceps

Squats

1 x 10 - 60KG

2 x 8- 85KG

1 x 8 - 80KG (Drop set)

Seated Leg Press (One leg)

3 x 8 - 107KG

Seated Leg curl

3 x 8 - 91KG

Bent Over Rope Pull

3 x 8 - 53KG

One Arm pull down

3 x 8 - 29KG

V Bar Pull Down

3 x 8 - 29KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a small update on strength progression

Back/Shoulders

Deadlift

2 x 6 - 120KG

1 x 9 - 100KG

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 195lbs (I sometimes do 215lbs but 195lbs allows me to squeeze the back and make alot better reps)

One Arm DB ROW

3 x 8 - 37.5KG

BB Shrugs

3 x 8 - 80KG

Militrary Press using a barbel

3 x 8 - 40KG

DB Side Raise For rear Shoulder

3 x 8 - 12.5KG


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont update my log after every workout but I do so every few months to see how im progressing 

Heres a leg/tricep workout

Squats

1 x 12 - 50KG - (warm up)

2 x 8 - 90KG

1 x 12 - 70KG

Seated Leg Press

3 x 8 - 115KG (Each leg)

Seated Leg Curl

2 x 8 - 91KG

1 x 8 - 84KG (Good squeeze)

Bent Over Rope Pull

1 x 10 - 47KG (Warm up)

3 x 8 - 53KG

One Arm Pull Down

3 x 8 - 29KG

Rope Pull Down to sides

3 x 8 - 59KG


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

I see your leg workouts contain mostly quad exercise, you do much hammy or is that on a separate day? Excuse my laziness for not reading back though! Trying to sort my leg program and as i dont deadlift at the moment, it seems like my hamstrings are going untouched!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

james222 said:


> I see your leg workouts contain mostly quad exercise, you do much hammy or is that on a separate day? Excuse my laziness for not reading back though! Trying to sort my leg program and as i dont deadlift at the moment, it seems like my hamstrings are going untouched!


I only do squats/seated leg press and seated leg curl. I might start doing dumbell lunges aswell if I can manage them.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Incline DB Press

1 x 12 - 20KG DB (Warm Up)

2 x 8 - 27.5Kg DB

1 x 11 - 22.5Kg DUmbells (Drop set)

Flat Barbell Press

2 x 8 - 72.5KG

1 x 12 - 60KG (Drop set)

Cable Flies

3 x 8 - 34KG (Each Tower)

Ez Bar Curl

1 x 12 - 25KG (Warm Up)

3 x 8 - 35KG

Dumbell Curls using the back of an inclined benched

3 x 8 - 17.5Kg


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

*Back*

Deadlift

1 x 10 - 60Kg (Warm up)

3 x 8 - 110kg (Lost my chalk ball :/)

Lat Pull Down

3 x 8 - 235lbs

(Some weeks I swap this for seated row)

Bent Over Rows

3 x 8 - 60KG (Just added this to swith my workout up abit)(DONT DO IT EVERY WEEK)

One arm DB Rows

3 x 8 - 40KG DB

*Shoulders*

DB Shrugs

3 x 8 - 85KG

Seated DB Shoulder Press

3 x 8 - 45KG

Shoulders were shattered!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Legs / Biceps

Squats

3 x 9 - 105KG

Seated Leg Curl

3 x 8 - 94KG

Narrow EZ bar curls

3 x 8 - 35KG

1 arm DB curl using inclined bench

3 x 8 - 17.5Kg DB


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Back / Shoulders

Deadlift

1 x 12 - 60KG

2 x 7 - 117.5KG

1 x 6 - 117.5KG

Seated Row

3 x 8 - 84KG

One Arm DB Row

3 x 8 - 42.5KG (Each dumbell)

Seated Shoulder Press

3 x 8 - 27.5KG (each dumbell)Shrugs (played around with the weight as im not great with shrugs)

Barbell Shrugs

2 x 8 - 100kg

1 x 8 - 140KG (hard to grip, had to drop the bar 1/2 way through the set)

** Working Towards 3 x 6 **


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Started a Dorian Yates routine will post up lifts from Monday due to starting the routine half way through this week so im only doing the reps/sets not the exercises this week /


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Shoulders/Triceps

Seated Shoulder press (machine. gym was packed, couldnt get a bench)

2 x warm up

1 x 8 - 150

DB Side Raise

1 x 12 - 20KG (warm up set)

1 x 10 + 3 1/2 reps - 30KG (Working set)

Bent Over Side Raise

1 x 10 - 10KG DB (Each Arm) (warm up set)

1 x 12 - 15KG DB (17.5kg next week)

Low Pull Delt Raise

1 x 8 + 2 reps - 23KG Pulled the cable up with other hand to control the negative for an extra 2 reps

Cable Push Downs

1 x 10 - 23KG(Warm up set)

1 x 8 - 41KG

Skull Crushers

1 x 10 - 25KG EZ bar

1 x 7 - 40KG EZ bar (felt abit to heavy to bring close the head but 35KG is to lite, shall I use 35KG EZ and goto failure for a few weeks?)

Over head cable pull

1 x 11 - 57KG (Working set / needs to be upped to the next weight next week in order to get 8 - 10 failure)


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Havn't posted here in a while. Currently using myfitnesspal due to Trixxsta to help keep my calories under control 

Doing cardio 3-4x a week now. 10 minute walk to the gym 20 minutes x-trainer then 10 minute back. Will post up weight each week.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Lost 4lbs over 2 weeks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats mate. You measured bf too?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nah bud. Not yet anyway as I have a lot to lose and ive only just introduced regular cardio.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a quick up date. Lossed 10lbs so far in to the trim down. aka cut!

Aiming to lose a total of 4stone maybe 5 before I bulk again.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Two photos. Back on track with diet now / keeping calories below 2500 but above 2000.



Mid section needs the most attention but we will see where I am in 4 months time when ive hopefully lost some more


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well thats made my day, im rock hard now bud


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well thats made my day, im rock hard now bud


 S1CK FVCK, lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud i can barely read pm`s with the new skin lol.. its not a kettle its an espresso coffee pot lol..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey bud i can barely read pm`s with the new skin lol.. its not a kettle its an espresso coffee pot lol..


My weights are back up after a 6 week break so im chuffed!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

amazing what rest can do eh bud..

i know you been hanging out for a comment so i will,

your arms fcuking huge which you know and youre the size of a barn door and altho a tad portly look like your built like a brick shthouse bud..

now get out there with a sleevelss yet slighty baggy t shirt and fcuk some young ladies!!!!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> now get out there with a sleevelss yet slighty baggy t shirt and fcuk some young ladies!!!!


Like some dodgy porn* ? haaha! Keeping portions down too bud. I have a chinese once a week as a treat. Meals are 1/2 the size at tea time as well. Im feeling better for it and surprisingly not hungry


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Quick update.

Deadlifting 152.5KG x 6-8

Benching 37.5KG DBs

Had to drop squats for a while due to hamstring pain so im using the leg press machine. Not quite sure on the weight as its the last weight with one leg. (repping 15-20)

Looking at swapping from my current work out to a Light, Medium and Heavy week or month. Not sure which way to go as ive found two similar workouts


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

**Blanks are up comming lifts for this week which have yet to be completed and filled in**

*Week 1 Chest / Biceps*

Light - Incline DB Press 2 x 15 - 30KG

Cable Cross Over 2 x 15 - 29KG a side

Arny Curl 2 x 15 - 27.5KG

*Legs and Shoulders*

Seated Leg Press -

Calf -

Seated DB Press -

Flys -

*Back and Triceps*

Deadlift -

Close Grip Pull Down -

Wide Grip Seated Row

Close Grip Bench Press-


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Chest / Biceps

Incline DB Press 40KG DBs - 3 x 10-12

Seated fly machine thingy - 3 x 10-12 63kg

flat barbell 2 x 8 - 80kg 1 x 13 - 60kg

superset - standing cable bicep curl with DB curls (using the back of the incline bench to keep strict for/stop swaying)

Hammer curls - 3 x 10 - 20KG DB's


----------

